# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Contractors Contracts

## travelislife

Hi, I have been searching around a bit on the net but haven't been able to find anything. 
We are building our house owner builder. I was looking to find some example contracts and scope of work documents for trades. The first one I am looking to do up is for the plumbing. With the works I am engaging people for I want to have really clear SOW designations so that it is clear what the contractor is doing and what we are doing. Also it should outline clearly what milestones are for payment. 
So if anyone knows of some examples for plumbing scope of works, roofing scope of works, concreting it would be awesome to have a look or point me in the right direction.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Sounds to me like you need a specification to cover each of the trades and then a contractor contract. Perhaps check the Master Builders or HIA websites for their bookshops.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi, I have been searching around a bit on the net but haven't been able to find anything. 
> We are building our house owner builder. I was looking to find some example contracts and scope of work documents for trades. The first one I am looking to do up is for the plumbing. With the works I am engaging people for I want to have really clear SOW designations so that it is clear what the contractor is doing and what we are doing. Also it should outline clearly what milestones are for payment. 
> So if anyone knows of some examples for plumbing scope of works, roofing scope of works, concreting it would be awesome to have a look or point me in the right direction.

  SOW's are very project specific & time consuming to compile, it might be a task to get anybody to give them away.
inter

----------


## travelislife

> SOW's are very project specific & time consuming to compile, it might be a task to get anybody to give them away.
> inter

  Yea I understand that, I have written many SOW's in my 'day job' in the engineering field!  
I just would have thought there would be standard contracts and SOW (i.e. you then fill out the boxes with info for your specific job) out there supplied by the industry for the engagement of all these type of trades just to make it easier for consumers. Maybe that's why we hear about so many horror stories. I have had a good look around the VBA website but haven't really found anything that useful. 
I will have drawings either which way which will cover and form most of the SOW, but will need to put some words around it as well.

----------

